# Lelith Hesperax



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Lelith Hesperax is a pretty awesome model, so I picked one up just to paint. I thought the two knives looked silly, so I gave her a pistol and the impaler the model comes with. The hair didn't quite come out the way I wanted it to, so I'm going to go back and play with it some more, I think. 




























Oh, and in the grim darkness of the future, there are still thongs. Good to know. I love how GW will never show this model from the back in any of their pictures-- have you all noticed that? Assless chaps and thongs apparently aren't "family friendly", and yet they still sculpted her this way. :laugh:


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

The hair does look odd but still, good work! about the whole family friendly thing i guess the people that sculpted the dark elves didnt care because there is boobs and thongs everywhere. I guess elves dont mind showing some skin :laugh:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, I'd definitely agree to the hair looking a bit strange but otherwise it is a very well painted model k:. +rep


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I gotta say she has a nice bum 

Great paint job! I actually was thinking about doing the same just because the model is nicely sculpted and has a great pose imo.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Class model there son of Horus.

As for the sculpt, it's for profiling purposes. If anyone gets too excited by the sight of a model in a thong, GW staff are told to beat them to a pulp to ensure mums don't form a pressure group.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wow shes crack-tastic plus rep if i can


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nicely done my Son


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a sweet looking model, nice one.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice work. I think her hair should be black and wet ... makes all women look the way I like(Turbo slutty).k:


----------

